# Huron River Steel ????? 11/23



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

Went to Huroc Park for the first time this season for Steelhead . Woke up early to get spawn from a bait shop and Bottom Line did not have any . Bought some Wax Worms . Fished the wax worms , HotnTot , Little Cleo , and Plastic Pink Worms . Not a single hit . Talked with a few fisherman one said he had a hit and the other said he caught one 3 weeks ago . Does anyone know where to get spawn in the downriver area . Man do I miss the Little Dipper bait store .


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I believe the gas station next to where Little Dipper used to be will have some. I don't use spawn sold at stores, never had luck with it. I make my own from eggs from salmon I caught in early Oct.


----------



## 1more (Jul 24, 2013)

Try Gander Mtn. However I agree with flyfisher, your probably better off with waxies than that store bought stuff.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

fish gas said:


> Went to Huroc Park for the first time this season for Steelhead . Woke up early to get spawn from a bait shop and Bottom Line did not have any . Bought some Wax Worms . Fished the wax worms , HotnTot , Little Cleo , and Plastic Pink Worms . Not a single hit . Talked with a few fisherman one said he had a hit and the other said he caught one 3 weeks ago . Does anyone know where to get spawn in the downriver area . Man do I miss the Little Dipper bait store .


I was the guy that got one 3 weeks ago. Next time you hit the Huron and I'm around, let me know, I'll bring extra spawn.


----------



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

cdoj said:


> I was the guy that got one 3 weeks ago. Next time you hit the Huron and I'm around, let me know, I'll bring extra spawn.


How did you do after I left . Did you hear or see any caught today .


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I had no luck, and didn't see or hear anyone else doing better.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

buddy of mine was there today and the water was to high to even catch any thing or any thing to want to be there to swift of current. from the report he gave to me. i did send him with spawn. but if i knew any one was going to be down there i would have sent him with extra ... they just started to discharge kent lake so water is very high right now! and all that water from all the other lake along that route too is being discharged too... mite be a week or two before it good again from what i was told! from what he was saying no one caught anything...


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

I was out yesterday too. Fished Labo for and hr and a half and the golf course for an hr. Threw hotntots and drifted spawn bags. Nothings, not even a touch. If you go remember vasoline for your rod guides. Icing was a problem yesterday as it got later.



swaprat said:


> buddy of mine was there today and the water was to high to even catch any thing or any thing to want to be there to swift of current. from the report he gave to me. i did send him with spawn. but if i knew any one was going to be down there i would have sent him with extra ... they just started to discharge kent lake so water is very high right now! and all that water from all the other lake along that route too is being discharged too... mite be a week or two before it good again from what i was told! from what he was saying no one caught anything...


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone want to go tomorrow?


----------



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

I went down to Huroc Park today ( 12-1-13 ) and did not get any Steelhead. Used spawn , wax worms , Hot-n -tots , and jigs . The water was very low and clear. Walked to the "Backwater" and caught a few Bluegills . I did not see anybody else fighting ,netting or steelhead on a stringer .


----------

